# Wasabi ( if you are interested in japan, this movie is for you )



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't thinks this french movie is famous in USA so it could be interesting for you to dicovery it. I don't speak english very well so i found a story of this movie in english on Internet. 
I can just tell you, i love this movie and you can see tokyo in live because a big part of this movie is in japan



The poster pretty much says it all, aside from setting the right tone. Written by Luc Besson (director of Leon the Professional and the Fifth Element, as noted in the poster), Wasabi is almost a piece of comedic fluff.

Jean Reno plays a careless cop, distracted by a love he lost 19 years ago. After punching the Chief's son in the face, he's forced on a two month vacation to get his act together. He gets a call from a lawyer in japan shortly after - this is his last chance to catch up with his lost love. She's being creamated in a day or two.

Sounds hilarious, right? Well that's about the first 20 minutes of the flick, the rest is spent with his newly discovered daughter.

Parts of this reminded me of Leon, though there are a lot of different dynamics. At it's heart it's Jean Reno shooting people and bonding with a young girl. Well, she isn't too young. She's 19, and two days away from being "legal". According to his lost love's will, he's the only left legal guardian, and she's stuck with him for those 2 days.


That's the bulk of the film. It's surprisingly funny, given the premise, and has an odd tone. Action is sort of Robert Rodriguez style over the top, anyone getting shot doesn't have blood flying, but their body will fly across the room. Punches send people flying too. If you enjoy that kind of thing, you'll enjoy this. If not, it might be too much for ya.

Wasabi is in French, also. The dubbing is horrible and very distracting, so we watched it with subtitles.



It's a good rental. Check out your local blockbuster, or put it somewhere in your Netflix que. If you don't mind subtitles, and you enjoy slightly ridiculous action, this is a great little find. Plus you get to see Jean Reno attempting to play Dance Dance Revolution (5th mix)! And his daughter is hot.


----------



## martryn (Jun 19, 2005)

I loved this movie too!  The daughter was smoking!  This is the movie that convinced me that Japan was awesome.  It's what got me into the whole loving of Japanese culture thing.  It's what made me rent Lost in Translation. 

If you people haven't seen this awesome movie, rent it tonight!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 19, 2005)

I have this movie in DVD. There is Ryoko Hirosue in this movie, she is very famous in Japan. And when Jean R?no play Dance dance revolution is very funny.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jun 19, 2005)

i love this movie! it's damn funny


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jun 20, 2005)

aw i gotta see this other ppl have tell me its good


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 20, 2005)

On this link, you have japanese trailer
SasukexItachi, cute!

and on this link you ave french trailer ( i thinks it's the best )



( click on "Bande annonce" )


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2005)

I saw it a few months back, it was a kewl film. That guy had some pretty bad ass guns. And I wish clubs in Holland were equiped with arcade games, too... ;-;


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 20, 2005)

Besides trailer, anywhere you guys know that I can download it? I'm definetly interested in the Japanese culture!


----------



## Tourniquet (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice movie indeed, hilarious


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2005)

I remember watching this movie on some movie channel, I think it was dubbed, but that didn't bother me at all...

Anyway, good movie I thought, had its moments.


----------



## n8dogg (Jun 22, 2005)

I still don't understand why so many people are so obssessed with Japan (cough cough Gwen Stefani cough cough) but this movie seems interesting.  Jean Reno is one of my favorite actors, right up there with Richard Harris, Sean Connery, and Russel Crowe.  I'll give it a rent sometime this summer.


----------



## Kyuubi_Xx (Jun 22, 2005)

Hmm... I've heard of the movie, but I've never seen it. Seems funny... I'll have to look for it the next time I go to the video store.  :


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## Wing-Zero (Jun 25, 2005)

this is one of those movies i randomly saw in blockbuster but i really liked it i think i saw it twice


----------



## shadowtyphoon23 (Jun 25, 2005)

i'll try and see it since it looks good. the only japanese movie i saw was icchi the killer and boy was it bloody.


----------



## ghostgal (Jun 29, 2005)

Funny film. The funniest part of it, IMO is the part where the main chara eats the wasabi, because my mother started screaming "yuck that green thing is horrible, poisonus....!!!!!!" I was LMAO. The film is good. It has many lovely funny parts like the one they think the daughter is a whore. XD


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 24, 2006)

I was in London last week and i bought the english version of this film for ?7,99. The english dub is funny


----------

